

So, you want to study computer science - vvijay03
http://thevc.wordpress.com/2013/05/27/so-you-want-to-study-computer-science/

======
theseoafs
> Broadly stated, computer science involves designing hardware (such as
> laptops) and software (such as Microsoft Word).

No. Computer science is not about designing hardware. It is not about
designing software. It is not about design.

~~~
vvijay03
There are many ways to define computer science. Please keep the target
audience (high school kids in India) in mind. I could have defined it as the
study and design of abstractions instead, but I don't think it would have made
a whole lot of sense to high school kids.

That said, I agree that this may not be optimal way to phrase it. What would
be your way to get it across?

------
j2kun
> You don't need to know a lot of advanced math... Google has developed a
> self-driving car. IBM’s artificial intelligent system, Watson, has defeated
> human champions on the quiz show Jeopardy.

Selling computer science as needing little math, then excite the reader with
applications that are literally swimming in math.

Here's the truth: if you want to be in the group of people who make
breakthroughs in technology and computer science, you're going to need lots of
math.

~~~
vvijay03
I partially agree with you: computer science definitely requires math, but the
amount of math required is generally over-estimated (at least in the target
audience in India).

There are plenty of interesting things you can do in computer science without
needing a lot of math. The goal was to motivate high school kids in India, and
to tell them you don't need to afraid of the math. Many of these kids will
obviously not end up doing research or breakthroughs, and that's entirely OK.

